# What was your sustaining life act of the day?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In my preparedness group I've become agitated at others for stocking up another three months of food, adding storage space for more goods and accumulating more assets and developing less sustainability. IMLAO it is wise to develop sustaining assets like solar power for instance, fruit trees over dehydrated apples, and rain collection over stored water. 

In light of topics like what did you do to prep today I like to ask what did you do to create a sustainable life today?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

"Sustaining life act"? Hmm... I kept breathing in and out. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I ran 5 miles in the AM and swam 2 miles in the afternoon and have been cigarette free for now a month (kinda of a big deal when deployed... the smoking not the running). 

And sent my wife what reloading kit I would want.... this is self-sustaining step I think too....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I ate breakfast and lunch--- does that count?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

tango said:


> I ate breakfast and lunch--- does that count?


Not unless the meals were HEALTHY!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I went on a chilly 300 mile motorcycle ride with my wife . Took her to get a new pair of shoes and lunch. That is what keeps me going.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

What I'm implying is what did you do so that you can sustain yourself after SHTF. Buying and storing lots of goods seems to be the prepper way. I'd like to see Preppers focus more on sustaining themselves then stocking up. 

Example. Preppers buy generators. Sustained living means solar, hydro, or creating fuels from crops so they never run out.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nothin, I need a lot of advice for next year's work on the house.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I get what you mean by this but I think there is room for both in a good plan.
I got a tote for water storage this week and a candle filter for creek water.
Then decided it would be a good idea to get a rain catchment system for a down spout to keep the tote filled rather than haul buckets of creek water.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ripon said:


> What I'm implying is what did you do so that you can sustain yourself after SHTF. Buying and storing lots of goods seems to be the prepper way. I'd like to see Preppers focus more on sustaining themselves then stocking up.
> 
> Example. Preppers buy generators. Sustained living means solar, hydro, or creating fuels from crops so they never run out.


Oh! Why didn't you say so? I have 8 1/2 acres of land. About 6 acres are arable land, if needed. About half has standing timber at present. I also have a natural gas line from a well 500' away. Then there's my coal mine. Next time we get ahead on bills I plan on starting to rig for solar. Hmm... I keep working on piling up firewood. I've got a well-insulated house with double-pane windows and 2x6 outer walls. We do own a 6500 watt generator, but I really want to add a wind generator. And we have a septic system good for about 15 or 20 people and a 542 foot well that is good for over 10 gpm.

Long range plans include maybe building a shelter down in our quarry. Oh, yeah, we also have a small barn for livestock.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Oh! Why didn't you say so? I have 8 1/2 acres of land. About 6 acres are arable land, if needed. About half has standing timber at present. I also have a natural gas line from a well 500' away. Then there's my coal mine. Next time we get ahead on bills I plan on starting to rig for solar. Hmm... I keep working on piling up firewood. I've got a well-insulated house with double-pane windows and 2x6 outer walls. We do own a 6500 watt generator, but I really want to add a wind generator. And we have a septic system good for about 15 or 20 people and a 542 foot well that is good for over 10 gpm.
> 
> Long range plans include maybe building a shelter down in our quarry. Oh, yeah, we also have a small barn for livestock.


Show off....


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey, he asked...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Having Bambi's older brother for dinner.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a whole lot today. I got up at 4:00AM to catch a flight home from San Diego. I guess that is kind of life sustaining since it allows me to invoice the client for another week of work. We stopped for lunch on the way home from airport at a really awesome dive truck stop near our home. I guess that is a life sustaining thing since a happy wife makes for a happy life. Beyond that, I mostly spent the day trying to figure out what time zone I am in.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thinned out the late season garden patch. This year it's kale, turnips, spinach and peas. Gonna make some colcannon this winter.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I went on a chilly 300 mile motorcycle ride with my wife . Took her to get a new pair of shoes and lunch. That is what keeps me going.


Hey Smitty, have you ridden the Ouachita mountains yet? Up around the queen wilhelmina pass as a really nice and biker friendly area. One of the most beautiful places in Arkansas.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Thinned out the late season garden patch. This year it's kale, turnips, spinach and peas. Gonna make some colcannon this winter.


If you plan on mixing kale, turnips, spinach and peas into one dish, it sounds more like you are making a "colon cannon"! :shock:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> If you plan on mixing kale, turnips, spinach and peas into one dish, it sounds more like you are making a "colon cannon"! :shock:


Haha! No its just the kale and taters mashed up with butter and bacon. It's a traditional Irish side dish.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been harvesting non GMO seeds from my garden. Roma and golden jubilee tomatoes and blue lake pole beans. I have enough seeds for many family's. I raise way more plants than I could use every year and give them away to friends, family and neighbors.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Everyday is a planning phase for me. I want trees but the fruit and nuts are seasonal. I study about Tilapia farming. I want to do as much of my own Solar and wind as possible. These are everyday things for me.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Worked on getting my snow plow installed on the new plow rig. Not really life sustaining but I don't have to rely on someone else. 

Wife vacuum packed away a pile of pork loin on sale for a $1.39lb she found on sale. Let beef prices go up. Between the venison and pork we're good for about a year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Hey Smitty, have you ridden the Ouachita mountains yet? Up around the queen wilhelmina pass as a really nice and biker friendly area. One of the most beautiful places in Arkansas.


 Yes we have it has been awhile we do plan to head farther south and back out west once we retire again. One reason I ran away from the south was the humidity. While the dessert heat at 20% or so Humidity did not bother me much . The Humidity of the south east and middle south US killed me every time I was forced to live in it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Bullets, 60 of them. And work clothes to keep me employed.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I got out of bed, is that a start??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some one I won't mention his name had to bring up snow plow. I avoid that one today.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah, thank you! I avoided putting a brush guard on the lawn tractor today!

_Tomorrow_ I will faithfully avoid putting the snowblade on said tractor.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Screw all you people that mention snow!!! I am NOT ready for winter yet. This already seems like the shortest summer I can remember. NO MORE SNOW TALK!!! I gotta bring up the snowblower and tune it up this week... (Damn)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I ignored my phone, announced a 2 year vacation (up yours oby) and went out with the dogs. 
They will kill you with insult and pure bullshit if you let them. It's cheapest and comes most natural to 'em.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I went mushroom-picking to regularly keep my eye sharp on which mushrooms are eatable and practiced my Kozak klytch (2 curved sabre fighting) to keep my body conditioned, it's a painful exercise for me still.. Sustainable prepping includes constantly using basic survival skills. Anyone can own a gun and have boxes of bullets, but they will eventually run out.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I love mushrooming! Went over to a non-mushroom area for the boom boom, so we have to cultivate and help them a little here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I love mushrooming!


Who could have guessed?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, I figure my grandson is a sustainable commodity. We've had him this week-end, and he's having a hard time in his new school. 
So, we've been trying to help him. Just finished a couple of games of Trouble. 
Took him out to buy jeans today. He's growing like the weeds in our pasture! 
It's been raining for days, so not much to do anyway.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Who could have guessed?


Oh yeah! and I got on prepper forum and got thankfully de-sensitized a little more before next week. Feeling sorry is like a sickness that will hurt you bad too unless you understand why.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> In my preparedness group I've become agitated at others for stocking up another three months of food, adding storage space for more goods and accumulating more assets and developing less sustainability. IMLAO it is wise to develop sustaining assets like solar power for instance, fruit trees over dehydrated apples, and rain collection over stored water.
> 
> In light of topics like what did you do to prep today I like to ask what did you do to create a sustainable life today?


Some Vodka so I could read the news.

Then worked on the cordwood for the winter.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Oh yeah! and I got on prepper forum and got thankfully de-sensitized a little more before next week. Feeling sorry is like a sickness that will hurt you bad too unless you understand why.


That is why I laugh. I mock, ridicule, and laugh at everybody regardless of whether I agree with them or not. Have a good evening odd one.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I went mushroom-picking to regularly keep my eye sharp on which mushrooms are eatable and practiced my Kozak klytch (2 curved sabre fighting) to keep my body conditioned, it's a painful exercise for me still.. Sustainable prepping includes constantly using basic survival skills. Anyone can own a gun and have boxes of bullets, but they will eventually run out.


Voice of Doom says "REMEMBER THE INDIANA JONES MOVIE!". Otherwise known as "Don't bring a knife to a gun fight!".   

P.s. the curved blade was developed for combat on horseback. It allows a max damage sweeping motion without getting the blade stuck betwee the opponent's ribs. It is not, unfortunately, as suitable for ground attack. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Screw all you people that mention snow!!! I am NOT ready for winter yet. This already seems like the shortest summer I can remember. NO MORE SNOW TALK!!! I gotta bring up the snowblower and tune it up this week... (Damn)


What's this snow you speak of?? Never herd of it


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Voice of Doom says "REMEMBER THE INDIANA JONES MOVIE!". Otherwise known as "Don't bring a knife to a gun fight!".
> 
> P.s. the curved blade was developed for combat on horseback. It allows a max damage sweeping motion without getting the blade stuck betwee the opponent's ribs. It is not, unfortunately, as suitable for ground attack. Just keep that in mind.


Agreed, borrowed from invading Mongol army, my people were enslaved by them for over 300 years. These blades have been used for different styles of combat in Eastern Europe, seemed to work for defending the homeland from constantly invading muslims. Kozaks used Klytch and Shashka on both, horseback and ground.


----------

